# Safety



## matthewsx (Apr 7, 2020)

There have been a few threads lately where the projects concerned might give one pause as to health and safety.

I am not a safety professional and would never pretend to be, but given some of the stuff I've been involved with over the years the fact that I'm typing this might be evidence that I do care about it.

My background is simple, my dad worked for United Technologies during the space race and built/tested Saturn V rockets. He taught me about physics from a very practical standpoint as well as basic shop safety. Later in life I participated in things like sailing, auto racing, and burning man when it was first getting started. 

Two sayings were used in my worlds "Safety Fast" and "Safety Third". 

The first one was from auto racing and if you want to understand ANYTHING about materials, fasteners, fabrication or the physics of a car going around a corner please read Carroll Smith.  His "to win"  books have been by my bedside for decades and  I know that what he taught me definitely saved a life or two.

The second saying "Safety Third" came from my time with the Cacophony Society, Survival Research Laboratories, and the early days of Burning Man. We were makers of things that could take your hand or your life in a split second. Without the willingness to push the boundaries most of that stuff would have never happened and it was awesome stuff.

 Surprisingly, in my short internet search Mike Rowe from Dirty Jobs summed it up best here.

So, take care of yourselves and those around you. Ours is an awesome hobby but it's best when you get to show someone else the cool stuff you did....

John


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 7, 2020)

You said it John. I'm not sure there is any work that's truly safe where you can't hurt yourself. I look at David Richards "Steam Powered Machine Shop" and cringe with him walking in amongst all those line drive belts going everywhere. But I think he's totally aware of where he is and where they are. Safety for me is being present in the job. I catch myself thinking about other things and stop that and get back to what I'm doing. I've also automated boring inherently dangerous things like putting an auto feed sled on my 14" bandsaw.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 7, 2020)

Mike Rowe's video is great. I've never seen that one.
C-Bag, I've thought the same thing watching David Richard's videos, I agree, he knows what's going on in his shop.
I think sometimes we American's get a little carried away with our signs and screens denying entry into interesting places.
I was fortunate to visit the Normandy area in France. When we toured Pointe Du Hoc, I was impressed the French allowed us to walk the bomb craters, the broken concrete defenses with rusty rebar hanging out all over the place. You could even walk up to the cliffs and look down without someone yelling at you to step back. If you aren't careful, you get hurt. Simple. I won't go into the reasons why I think our country is the way it is 
Yes, safety is very important. Hearing of the recent lathe accident by one of the more popular Youtube characters makes me more aware, for a while.
For me, learning by doing is my best teacher. I've only watched my drill press vise spin like a top once. That was 50 years ago.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Apr 7, 2020)

When I was but a lad of 13, going into my first shop class, my Dad ( I quote him a lot, he was a wise and very practical man ) told me, " Don't ever become completely comfortable with machinery, always have some fear of them.  A machine won't feel the least bit sorry for you after it's ripped off your finger.... or worse!".

I try to remind myself of that every time that I use one of my machines, and on more than one occasion, that thought has pulled me back from the abyss  of stupidity!


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 7, 2020)

Mini Cooper S said:


> When I was but a lad of 13, going into my first shop class, my Dad ( I quote him a lot, he was a wise and very practical man ) told me, " Don't ever become completely comfortable with machinery, always have some fear of them.  A machine won't feel the least bit sorry for you after it's ripped off your finger.... or worse!".
> 
> I try to remind myself of that every time that I use one of my machines, and on more than one occasion, that thought has pulled me back from the abyss  of stupidity!


+1 THIS is exactly what my 7grd metal shop teacher told us and it's totally stuck with me my whole life.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 7, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> +1 THIS is exactly what my 7grd metal shop teacher told us and it's totally stuck with me my whole life.


Can you imagine the stress of responsibility for a wood or metal shop teacher with all those kids running all those machine tools?!!!!
These are the same heroes that worked after school to run the driver's ed. in my school. They may not have been paid well but I thought the world of them.


----------



## aliva (Apr 7, 2020)

While I was still working we had safety meetings everyday during line up. Each month there was a new theme.
One that has always stuck with me is ask the question *" What If ? "*.
Stop and think before you do something , what if this bends, breaks, stretches , burns, rots, falls etc. You can add a multitude of adjectives to the
*"What If ?." *This can be applied to everything and anything, at home or work. Keeping this in the back of my mind on a daily basis has served me well.
Put a big sign in a prominent place in you shop *"What If ?"*


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 7, 2020)

This is a good and important topic, worth rethinking occasionally.   My father was a toolmaker, started in WW2, and was very concerned when I would do anything with his tools...never that I would wreck a tool, but that through ignorance i’d hurt myself.   I was probably too casual about this over the years, but was also lucky, nothing particularly bad happened.   Then one day in my new wood shop. I was cutting a taper on a small table leg, in a kludged together bad idea of a taper jig, and the leg caught in the table saw blade somehow and really too fast to see, shot by 3” from my eye, shot across the shop and completely penetrated a wall.   Now this caused a moment of reflection.  In fact, to encourage that reflection to continue, I did not and will not repair the hole.

Here are my new principles:
1). Wear safety glasses for any mill, lathe or grinding.
2). No holding sheet metal by hand on the drill press.   I made some good clamps that are pretty easy to use.
3). I have a bunch of push sticks, blocks, etc. for table saw, router and jointer.
4). Never try to pull the plastic cap off a new end mill with my fingers.   Ouch, that hurt.

Yeah, that’s all that i’ve got.   Maybe you folks would contribute a few more ideas that could save me?


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 7, 2020)

5.) Don't "feel" the finish on a shaft you're machining as it's rotating. Seen way too many guys do it with some ugly results.
6.) Don't try to clear swath with your fingers. Make a long hook.


----------



## savarin (Apr 7, 2020)

When I was about 8 we had a series of people checking out your yards and sheds at night.
This was in the mid 50's so no one really locked up at night.
My friend and I decided to make a man trap in the back yard, just a trip wire to tip a brick onto the trespassers head.
I decided to test it out.
It worked. 
That was the last time I went ahead before thinking of possible outcomes.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 7, 2020)

jbobb1 said:


> 5.) Don't "feel" the finish on a shaft you're machining as it's rotating. Seen way too many guys do it with some ugly results.
> 6.) Don't try to clear swath with your fingers. Make a long hook.


Boy no kidding, we see experienced, gifted machinists on YouTube touching edges while spinning.
I find myself saying, “don’t ”!


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 7, 2020)

When working in assembly the first time when working for a AG sprayer co I got into the habit of basically putting on a kind of hasmet suit with coveralls, mask and safety glasses and I feel naked without at least my glasses. They have saved me so many times. One time I was helping my BIL put a spring back on a CHEVY hood hinge and it slipped off and hit me right in the glasses! We were both stunned. If I'd not been wearing those glasses I'd probably be minus an eye. It hit just right and only hit the glasses and just left a scratch on the lense. If it had hit me anywhere off the glasses I'd have a scar I'm sure. Anybody who knows how big those springs are can attest to that being a lot of force. I've gotten to where I need readers and my safety glasses are corrected so I have them on any time I'm in the shop. Anytime I'm grinding I wear a M95 mask and when powdercoating I use a dual filter spray mask.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 8, 2020)

I have tinnitus so ear protection is a must for me. I have three or four pairs of full coverage ear muffs in the shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 8, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> When working in assembly the first time when working for a AG sprayer co I got into the habit of basically putting on a kind of hasmet suit with coveralls, mask and safety glasses and I feel naked without at least my glasses. They have saved me so many times. One time I was helping my BIL put a spring back on a CHEVY hood hinge and it slipped off and hit me right in the glasses! We were both stunned. If I'd not been wearing those glasses I'd probably be minus an eye. It hit just right and only hit the glasses and just left a scratch on the lense. If it had hit me anywhere off the glasses I'd have a scar I'm sure. Anybody who knows how big those springs are can attest to that being a lot of force. I've gotten to where I need readers and my safety glasses are corrected so I have them on any time I'm in the shop. Anytime I'm grinding I wear a M95 mask and when powdercoating I use a dual filter spray mask.



I've worn glasses most of my life and yes, they've saved my sight more than a few times....


----------



## middle.road (Apr 9, 2020)

I was using the miter saw last night and stopped and thought about it before I began. Basic practice I know, but this time around I was really thinking it through. 
Two years ago I sliced my pinky finger on a Patton cage fan - really bad. (6) hrs at the ER.
I got to thinking last night that if I messed up badly with the miter saw - the thought of going to the ER is daunting.

Then after I cut the blocks for the toolbox re-org, I was placing them under the Craftsman using a prybar to lift up the bottom just a smidge,
and BAM, prybar slipped, hand bashed into a sharp edge on the tool cabinet and now I have a minor mark on my index finger and it hurts to type.
There was the 'wooggie' feeling I had at the miter saw.

-=-=-=-=-=-
As far as signage goes, Bill Engvall has the routine...
I was working at FermiLab back around 1990 on one of the large detector projects in it's early stages.
Huge building, detector had a whole lot of battleship steel in/on it.
Welding going on all over it, overhead crane, extreme 'industrial' construction project going on.

And one of the scientists decided to he'd stroll into the area. . . In office attire.
Shorts, sandals - no socks, no hardhat, no glasses...
Someone hit the big red button, sirens & klaxons went off, and everything came to a grinding halt.
And the dimwit had no clue as to why he had caused a shutdown, as the last of the welding sparks dropped around him...


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 9, 2020)

Glad you incident didn't require medical assistance, they have their hands full now and don't need any of us coming in....


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 9, 2020)

Funny these stories are kinda like telling jokes in a bar, one triggers another.

I ended up being tasked with building a fruit sizer in place. They were putting in a huge cold storage pack line and our company didn't have the floor space to build it at the plant so I built it at the cold storage as the cold storage was being built around us. Both of our crews, us building the sizer and the construction crew, suffered from temps. Where they would hire temp bodies to fill the crews and never train them just let 'em loose. They did more damage than work and if they sent me 20, maybe one wouldn't potentially kill me with their stupidity. I was constantly editing the crew for safety problems. When you are dealing with huge pieces of equipment the danger escalates fast. So I learned to listen to that little voice that said something was wrong.

Because the rooms where we were building the sizer in were the first part the end of the hallway was open. Like 20x20 and it was winter. So to block the wind they stacked plastic field bins all the way across and to the ceiling. But only one deep. Everytime I'd look at that my stomach flipped so I stayed away. But I had to look at that "wall" everytime I went to the head. More than once I had to yell at some dummy leaning up against it smoking! I'd always get the shrug and "what?". One day there was a storm and I'd just gone to the head and come back and I started to hear this roar and it went on for a long time. When I looked out the door there were bins tumbling by. The door was blocked for the rest of the day until they could unscramble the mess. I have no idea if that would have killed someone but it would have messed them up.

A cold storage is typically a "tilt up" type building where they cast the walls on the foundation floor then tilt them up with a crane. They had done that with the next room from us and were going hellbent for leather putting up the trusses for the ceiling roof system with a swarm of guys and cranes all hanging precariously, all the while their boss yelling at them to get it done. I looked through the door and got that flip again and got no more than 10' away and started hearing crashes. Nobody had tied the trusses together and they all dominoed then collapsed to the floor. I kept to my room until my job was done and got outta there.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 9, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Funny these stories are kinda like telling jokes in a bar, one triggers another.
> 
> I ended up being tasked with building a fruit sizer in place. They were putting in a huge cold storage pack line and our company didn't have the floor space to build it at the plant so I built it at the cold storage as the cold storage was being built around us. Both of our crews, us building the sizer and the construction crew, suffered from temps. Where they would hire temp bodies to fill the crews and never train them just let 'em loose. They did more damage than work and if they sent me 20, maybe one wouldn't potentially kill me with their stupidity. I was constantly editing the crew for safety problems. When you are dealing with huge pieces of equipment the danger escalates fast. So I learned to listen to that little voice that said something was wrong.
> 
> ...


When i was working in the US I saw exactly the last scenario happen. Twice. Scary as heck!


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 9, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> When i was working in the US I saw exactly the last scenario happen. Twice. Scary as heck!



I've been to Canada to work supervise the fine and very capable workers at the Vancouver Convention Centre several times in the past few years. I can testify to the strict adherence to safety protocol. 

Here's a picture of me in the required PPE for setting up networks there. BTW, this is the view from the loading dock and I had a similar view from my spot at the show services desk




In fact the Canadians are only rivaled in safety by the Australians who not only have special electrical inspections for every power outlet and require license plates on their scissor lifts, but also specify that you must carry your little dog whilst riding on an escalator. 







Cheers,

John


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 9, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> I've been to Canada to work supervise the fine and very capable workers at the Vancouver Convention Centre several times in the past few years. I can testify to the strict adherence to safety protocol.
> 
> Here's a picture of me in the required PPE for setting up networks there. BTW, this is the view from the loading dock and I had a similar view from my spot at the show services desk
> 
> ...


You don't want to think about what happens to dogs when they aren't carried on escalators...


----------



## Nigel123 (Apr 9, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Boy no kidding, we see experienced, gifted machinists on YouTube touching edges while spinning.
> I find myself saying, “don’t ”!


50 years ago A contract machinist was using our lathe to make a shaft
He was miking the shaft as he was machining it still makes me shiver
Never tried it and won't


----------



## epanzella (Apr 12, 2020)

This is a particularly important time to be careful. You may not get into a emergency room quickly  if you need one.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 12, 2020)

Speaking of electrical safety and Canada, you guys don’t use wire nuts?
What/how do you join electrical wires in a residential/commercial building?


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 12, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Speaking of electrical safety and Canada, you guys don’t use wire nuts?
> What/how do you join electrical wires in a residential/commercial building?



We do use wire nuts. I have a couple hundred or so Marette brand in different sizes in the shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 12, 2020)

My friends uncle invented wire nuts, don't think he made much money off it but surely saved many lives


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Apr 12, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Speaking of electrical safety and Canada, you guys don’t use wire nuts?
> What/how do you join electrical wires in a residential/commercial building?


I am an "old school" electrician, and set(50+yrs) in my ways. Always remember any code is *not a standard*, it is the *minimum acceptable*. When using wire nuts, the wire nut is the insulation cap over a joint. The wires must hold themselves together alone, twisted is the usual technique. Stranded wire is altogether different from solid in the way it is twisted. 

Solid wires are twisted together in a pigtail splice, right hand tightly, then trimmed and a wire nut screwed on. But, what about wiring a light fixture?!?! An AWG 12 solid to an AWG18 stranded. The fixture splice must be used, with a wire nut to finish it off. There are many situations where a wire nut simply won't work. And that's *before* "industrial" comes into the question.

Most books and videos show a wire nut being used simply by pulling the wires together like your fingers and screwing on the wire nut. They are full of BULL$#!%. Such a splice _can_ fall apart the first time it is touched or moved. The splice *must* hold itself together first with a wire nut as a cap.

I use wire nuts inside in conduit or boxes for residential work. Outside, I use Kearneys(split bolts) and tape. And never a crimped connector, the only place that is crimped at my house is the gooseneck above the power meter. But that doesn't belong to me. I offered kearneys but they were declined.

As far as safety glasses, I must stress that my mother was blind from childhood. I grew up thinking that some people could see and some couldn't. I have seen people that were blinded as adults. Their attitudes toward life scared me so much, I was using safety glasses before I started school.

At 70ish, having all my fingers and toes and both eyes says all that needs to be said. I worked in a pipe foundry before OSHA had any teeth. We wore sneakers and baseball caps on the casting floor. Safety is not a matter of how much equipment you can hang on the body. It's in your mind, being aware of what is going on around you and avoiding any dangerous mis-step.

.


----------



## Nigel123 (Apr 12, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Speaking of electrical safety and Canada, you guys don’t use wire nuts?
> What/how do you join electrical wires in a residential/commercial building?


Years ago we used wire nuts with the brass insert which had a set screw then the plastic cover threaded on the brass
Not too many around now
The ones David mentioned thread themselves on the wire when its twisted
What is used in the USA ?


Bi11Hudson said:


> I am an "old school" electrician, and set(50+yrs) in my ways. Always remember any code is *not a standard*, it is the *minimum acceptable*. When using wire nuts, the wire nut is the insulation cap over a joint. The wires must hold themselves together alone, twisted is the usual technique. Stranded wire is altogether different from solid in the way it is twisted.
> 
> Solid wires are twisted together in a pigtail splice, right hand tightly, then trimmed and a wire nut screwed on. But, what about wiring a light fixture?!?! An AWG 12 solid to an AWG18 stranded. The fixture splice must be used, with a wire nut to finish it off. There are many situations where a wire nut simply won't work. And that's *before* "industrial" comes into the question.
> 
> ...


Agree with you fully 
The solid wire is twisted clockwise together first trimmed to length then the nut is threaded on the wire
Many times I have run into poor connections that come apart when the wire is moved
I always give the wire a tug to make sure it grips all the wires


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 12, 2020)

Bi11Hudson said:


> Safety is not a matter of how much equipment you can hang on the body. It's in your mind, being aware of what is going on around you and avoiding any dangerous mis-step.


+1 !  The best piece of safety gear is between your ears! Having to work in crews is a blessing and a curse. If everybody is paying attention it's a blessing because we can all keep each other safe. But it only takes one to put the whole crew in jeopardy. 

I was hired into this crew to install a 6,000lb sizer in the middle of an all wood two story packing house. Which meant we couldn't use forklifts and the sizer had to go 110" from the floor in the middle of existing equipment that completely surrounded it on 3 sides. There was a space 4' wide to get the 12' wide 40' long sizer into where it would be installed. There was supposed to be 3 of us but they couldn't find qualified guys after months and the first guy got canned after a background check. So it was two of us. 

We figured out what we needed to do and were almost to the point of hoisting it in the air when the mech who was assigned to the house came back from vacation just as my boss went on vacation. The mech was a known jerk and totally hijacked what we were doing and scrapped out our whole plan. I don't have any degrees in engineering but I totally got the gravity of the situation. We would have 18" clearance from the sizer to existing machinery so if it fell it would kill someone and we'd all end up in the basement. And what he was insisting we do was totally unsafe. So I went in early and packed up my tools and called the foreman of the house over and said I was quitting. He got the manager and we were having a lively discussion when the mech came in and turned around and went across town to the CEO. Luckily the CEO had visited us many times( at the time I didn't know who he was) and had faith in us and told the manager were were not to be bothered, were totally in charge and we were off limits to the mech. When we put the sizer in the air to put the legs on it I was in the scariest spot down in a hole surrounded with just a little catwalk. To his credit the CEO came down and stood beside me while we lifted it and secured it to the legs. I know somebody would have gotten hurt if we'd not stood by what we knew was safe and let the mech do what he wanted. I was not going to put myself in harms way for a stupid job.


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 12, 2020)

At my former place of employment we were taught to think the worst case scenario, How can this KILL me?


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 8, 2022)

Maybe there’s a better thread for this, but…yesterday I was pressing a small bearing (6200Z) off a motor shaft using the HF 20 ton press.   I have changed over to an air powered jack, but normally I can just use hand force directly at the handle socket for bearings.   This time, it seemed stuck, so I put the handle in and gave it a couple shots.   Of course I’m on a shop stool, looking closely at the work at about eye level and I gave it one more pull and POW the bearing exploded  apart, a portion of which shot out and just nicked my ear, hit the wall 8’ behind me.  Scared the tar out of me thinking how close that was to a terrible injury.

From now on it’s a full face shield for lathe, mill and press.    I hope not to forget this lesson.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 8, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> Maybe there’s a better thread for this, but…yesterday I was pressing a small bearing (6200Z) off a motor shaft using the HF 20 ton press.   I have changed over to an air powered jack, but normally I can just use hand force directly at the handle socket for bearings.   This time, it seemed stuck, so I put the handle in and gave it a couple shots.   Of course I’m on a shop stool, looking closely at the work at about eye level and I gave it one more pull and POW the bearing exploded  apart, a portion of which shot out and just nicked my ear, hit the wall 8’ behind me.  Scared the tar out of me thinking how close that was to a terrible injury.
> 
> From now on it’s a full face shield for lathe, mill and press.    I hope not to forget this lesson.


you are probably better off with a lexan shield in front of the presses visual area. it will at least take the hit and slow anything down before it gets to you, the face shield may be too close to you, and not have enough time to slow things down. Also it would protect other areas of your body, but wear a face shield also.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 8, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> you are probably better off with a lexan shield in front of the presses visual area.



This is undoubtedly true, but it would be just so much in the way all the time.    Possibly if somebody had some great design for a shield to recommend??


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 8, 2022)

think simple, just a curved shield with magnets to  hold it where you want.. maybe with some angles.

Or more complicated:
think curved shield with 
2 rods attached to the pumps crossbar standing vertically maybe 1" away from the crossbar.. your choice of mounting.
Then 2 tubes attached to the lexan shield using soldered on straps or welded, then screwed onto the sheild.

Now when you lower the crossbar press, it will sit on the object, and as you go down, it will stay where it is while the rods travel down, the tubes keep it attached and lined up.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 8, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> think simple, just a curved shield with magnets to hold it where you want.. maybe with some angles.



I appreciate the idea, and as they say, "as ideas go, this is certainly one of them".    That's the trouble with safety solutions...they seem so annoying and cumbersome.    For now, it's the face shield, and I picture me forgetting that, as time passes.   Dumb.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 8, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> Maybe there’s a better thread for this, but…yesterday I was pressing a small bearing (6200Z) off a motor shaft using the HF 20 ton press.   I have changed over to an air powered jack, but normally I can just use hand force directly at the handle socket for bearings.   This time, it seemed stuck, so I put the handle in and gave it a couple shots.   Of course I’m on a shop stool, looking closely at the work at about eye level and I gave it one more pull and POW the bearing exploded  apart, a portion of which shot out and just nicked my ear, hit the wall 8’ behind me.  Scared the tar out of me thinking how close that was to a terrible injury.
> 
> From now on it’s a full face shield for lathe, mill and press.    I hope not to forget this lesson.


First I’m glad you were not seriously hurt. A couple of inches over and would have lost an eye or worse!

Just out of curiosity were you using a clamshell to hold the bearing?


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 8, 2022)

Thank you, not really hurt, just stunned by what could have been.

I don’t know what you mean by clamshell.  Please explain.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 8, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> Thank you, not really hurt, just stunned by what could have been.
> 
> 
> I don’t know what you mean by clamshell.  Please explain.


We always just called them a clamshell. Great for separating bearings and pulling bearings off shafts. Kinda shields you a little, but mostly makes sure you have even pressure to keeps things from getting cocked.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 8, 2022)

Ah, thanks.  A set of those would be handy and a lot safer.   No, I had the shaft vertical, a backing plate under the bearing, not necessarily only on the inner race.   I was replacing the bearing, not thinking about saving it, so this must have put differential pressure between inner and outer races, and blew up the outer race destructively.

Well, probably won’t make that same mistake again.  I‘ll make all new ones.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 8, 2022)

I’ve had mine since the 80’s. Most shops I worked in either didn’t have one, or it was missing. As you can see you can bolt a regular puller to it too. It was the only way to get inner wheel bearings off front wheel drive cars. Mine stays on my press. Once you use one, you’ll never be without it.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 8, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> As you can see you can bolt a regular puller to it too.


Excellent point, since I just got an OTC 1027.  OK, I will get one,,,it’s for safety!  

Edit:   Got a set, HFS small and large bearings, about $45.   Thanks, C-Bag.


----------



## Parlo (Mar 9, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> There have been a few threads lately where the projects concerned might give one pause as to health and safety.
> 
> I am not a safety professional and would never pretend to be, but given some of the stuff I've been involved with over the years the fact that I'm typing this might be evidence that I do care about it.
> 
> ...


Good post John.
The concern I have is the instructional machining videos posted on YouTube predominately aimed at young and hobby machinists. I've seen lots of dangerous practices and when commenting on them the comment is blocked. In an ideal world all videos on machining techniques should only be posted by Engineers who have completed a formal apprenticeship.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 9, 2022)

Parlo said:


> Good post John.
> The concern I have is the instructional machining videos posted on YouTube predominately aimed at young and hobby machinists. I've seen lots of dangerous practices and when commenting on them the comment is blocked. In an ideal world all videos on machining techniques should only be posted by Engineers who have completed a formal apprenticeship.



YouTube is an open forum where anyone can post as long as they don’t violate the terms and/or get caught. In all honesty I don’t watch many of them and can’t comment on the safety practices of same.

There are however many good textbooks available which address safety and anyone coming on here as a beginner is usually directed to South Bends excellent “How to run a lathe”.

As for Engineers I don’t want to get into that, many competent people don’t have those credentials and some who do aren’t competent.

Cheers,

John


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 9, 2022)

Engineer here in the states I think means something different. I’ve been at odds more than once with the head engineer over safety and it was always because of $$ they didn’t want to spend. And I ended up moving on because I value my health and body parts more than making a profit for the company.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 9, 2022)

Engineers at Work

View attachment trim.DD3EF6A0-A775-4950-9BA7-7B407DEFB391.MOV


----------

